# Do you like another country more than your?



## canadalover (Oct 6, 2007)

So well, just came up with that idea 

Do you like another country more than the one you're living in? If so, what is this country and what do you like more about it?

For me I am living in Canada and I really like it here. I never visited another country, but I think Australia really fit to me 

I don't want to have a biaised opinion so I will just not answer


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Not even visited the US?! Wow heheh

Out of the ones I've ever been to I think I dunno, but I really like the US and Spain.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

There are many things i adore about my adopted country (United Kingdom) but i am proud of the country i came from and my heart belongs to her.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I love Oman and will take any single chance to live there .


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

nah -- i like living here in Aus

to visit - yes - anywhere exotic
temporary living (1-2yrs) - yes ie London, NYC or Canada


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

You won't get anyone to admit that here.:lol:

As far as living goes Norway(have visited) and New Zealand(havent) seem nice places.


----------



## Bizkaiko (Jan 27, 2008)

I love Euskadi (the Basque Country) and Spain, their way of live, the people, their fiestas...
And the order of Switzerland...

Finally Canada (although I never visited it) it is very attractive for me


----------



## Pacific_leopard (Apr 9, 2006)

I like Spain and Mexico!


----------



## Claudia-Cba (Aug 25, 2007)

I was born in Argentina, but if I had to choose another place to live, it would be Italy... remember that most argentinians have their family roots there!!

Torino, Rome, Génova... I really love them!! 

The Po River:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I wouldn't mind living 2 years or so in New York, Seattle or Los Angeles. Spain and Switzerland are good candidates for longer stays to me.


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

I like many... USA, Russia, France, Ireland, Austria, UK, Romania... Anywhere in europe in fact.
I'm fine here in Argentina though


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Scandinavia, Canada, Los Angeles, New York, Rome or Vienna would certainly do it for me.


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

No I'm very happy here in Canada.


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

i love mega cities...and NY is probably my choice...but the answer to your question, "do you like another country more than you"..... a big NO!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

MAYBE BRASIL,ECUADOR,MEXICO,COLOMBIA,VENEZUELA OR ARGENTINA.


----------



## Sukkiri (Feb 8, 2007)

Singapore or Canada


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I was born in Mexico and despite all its faults and problems, despite all the things that I complain of, I'm still here.

I lived some months in London and loved it; and I would love to have the chance to do the same in Amsterdam, Tokyo and Berlin (cities I've been in vacation, but tempted me to stay longer)


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Good question.

There are many countries that I like, but none come close to how I feel about my own.


----------



## aksu (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm living in Poland and dreaming about any warmer country  I like OZ, but in Europe it would be something like Spain or any Balkan country and not important to me is political situation in this region


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Italy.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Not really. Candidates could be Sweden, The Netherlands, Germany and Canada.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

There are some countries I admire, and I think my country could have many things to learn from them.

But, well... I can't really say I like them more than my own. You are attached to your country by a number of ways that make it a part of you, regardless of its faults: the memories of your childhood, your loved ones, all the happy moments you spent there, etc.
I can't keep apart these two dimensions.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm from Holland. Besides fantastic Amsterdam I'm not that crazy about the place. I like Spain more. In general I love the life and attitude in Southern European countries from Italy to Spain to Portugal.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmm, as Federicroft says, it's difficult to get away from those things linking you to a place that cannot be replaced, family ties, memories etc

So even if objectively there may be countries that have better aspects than home (more money, more sunshine, less crime, better food) etc than home, I don't think that I could pick a place that I would say I definitely like more overall.

Of course there are many things my home country could do better and could learn from others and I would quite happily live in many other countries if the but home will always have that special place in the soul.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

As a Swiss I like more Norway (kind of untouched or original Switzerland), Finland... and Brazil (happier and more open hearted people). 

Furthermore: Greece, Italy (not the big cities though)


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

My country is the most special one in my heart


----------



## staticmeltdown (May 28, 2006)

I'm from the UK, but would quite like to live in Spain.

I actually did move to Sevilla (Spain) for three months and found positives and negatives:

Positives:
- The weather - warm in winter!
- Cheap to eat out, many many places to eat
- Compact 'european' style city, as opposed to UK urban sprawl
- Transport system (in every city in Spain) a million times better than the UK
- Local pride and investment in local cities (as opposed to London-centric UK)
- High quality streets etc - clean, nice paving, nice public squares
- 'Family' feel to cities - kids out with parents, not much crime visible etc
- No scallies / chavs / townies (except for Madrid!) 

Negatives:
- People not as polite and friendly as in the UK
- Choice of food in shops limited, crap supermarkets
- Choice of shops in general limited (Corte Ingles, Zara, Corte Ingles, Zara etc!)
- Expensive electronics, DVDs etc
- Slow pace of life
- Lack of 'youth' culture (in Seville at least)
- Slow / poor service in shops / bars etc
- The language (I can't speak it well)


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

staticmeltdown said:


> I'm from the UK, but would quite like to live in Spain.
> 
> 
> Negatives:
> ...


Everybody is saying people in southern Europe as like in Spain, Italy , and Portugal, are much friendlier, no ?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Skyprince said:


> Everybody is saying people in southern Europe as like in Spain, Italy , and Portugal, are much friendlier, no ?


Some people say that but I think it depends, Northern Europeans tend to be more distant to strangers I think but once you get to know them they are just as friendly in my experience, you get friendly and unfriendly people in all places.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Everybody is saying people in southern Europe as like in Spain, Italy , and Portugal, are much friendlier, no ?


I think the Brits are generally friendlier than their European counterparts.


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

I have the feeling that i will love Japan over all when i go there, but still don't know.


----------



## staticmeltdown (May 28, 2006)

Skyprince said:


> Everybody is saying people in southern Europe as like in Spain, Italy , and Portugal, are much friendlier, no ?


I found that in Spanish shops etc other customers don't like to move out of your way if blocking aisles, and certainly don't like saying sorry if they barge into you!

I also found people walking past on the street were unwilling acknowledge your existence - as if they were afraid to make eye contact...

..Although better than in Berlin where everyone seems to just stare at you, shamelessly!

Still I don't think this makes them rude, is just that people behave in slightly different ways even in countries that are culturally similar in other ways.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

jlshyang said:


> I think the Brits are generally friendlier than their European counterparts.


meh, i wouldn't say that either, there are too many individuals to generalise I think, I have met unfriendly Brits and very friendly people from elsewhere in Europe.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Ekumenopolis said:


> I have the feeling that i will love Japan over all when i go there, but still don't know.


you should come visit though.i'm sure you wont regret.land of pleasure.


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

I live in the Chicago area and have visited lots of the states. I honestly dislike this country and out of all the ones i have visited I would choose a scandinavian one.
Probably Denmark.


----------



## Depotmaster (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know, there are really many nice countries, but I think Germany is a good place to live, so I will stay here even when the economy is going downhill. I love the city life here. The girls, the parties, you know...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

I would love to spend 3-4 years in Holland,Portugal, Italy or swiss


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

I love the lifesyle of the mediterannean countries (especially Italy and France).


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

i like living here 100% in Austria ... but i would like to live in krakow/poland when i had to choose.
There are a lot shopping centers, discos with electronical music, nice chicks, nice town, cheap life ... it´s pretty cool there 

I like shopping, eating, f***ing more, than sitting at a warm beach in the south


----------



## Aeetlrcreejl (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes. I'd prefer to live somewhere else.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

edit


----------



## Mateus R. (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in love with Canada and intend to move there in mid future. 

US and Scandinavian countries have a place in my heart as well.


----------



## tunari (Jul 23, 2007)

futureproof said:


> ANY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> getting out of this hole would be like heaven to me. and any country would suit me better, of course, i would pick australia, canada USA or europe above all
> 
> and more seriously, i would love to live in Australia, it´s just so beautiful


Don't sound so harsh towards your mother country...  What city are you in?


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

I am from Slovakia, but I like India, France and Turkey much more :cheers:


----------



## Jedrzej (Dec 25, 2005)

I love my country Poland above all. But Lithuania, France and USA also have spaecial place in my heart. I wouldn't like to leave Poland and to move to another place for always, but i would like to spend some time in those three, learn their language, culture etc.


----------



## asahi (Dec 28, 2007)

Though I'm proud of being Polish I would like to live somewhere else.
I used to live in UK and Japan for some time and I think I could go back to Japan for couple of years, but as I didn't like the UK much, I wouldn't like to live there. Go and visit - yes, but not longer than couple of weeks 
Since I was a small boy I've always wanted to emigrate to Australia and I think one day I will


----------



## futureproof (Nov 2, 2006)

tunari said:


> Don't sound so harsh towards your mother country...  What city are you in?


had my mother been bolivia, i would have committed parricide a long time ago


----------



## tunari (Jul 23, 2007)

futureproof said:


> had my mother been bolivia, i would have committed parricide a long time ago


Then what is your mother country?


----------



## JRQ (Feb 27, 2004)

I've never been to an outside nation, but I think I would love Australia, New Zealand, or Luxembourg/Germany...Germany holds a large place in my family's history, and I would love to at least visit someday. We even have a town named for our family, although its only home to 300 people lol.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

Well after I moved from my belowed countryside now I would choose Switzerland instead of Latvia. But nothing beats Latvia's empty and fully natural countryside.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

My home country is Cyprus and currently I'm studying in the UK. I would definately NOT live in the UK. For many reasons ranging from lack of culture and cuisine to crime levels and people's behaviour. 

I would definetely live in Spain, Portugal and maybe Greece or Italy. I'm too addicted to the lifestyle of the Med!! lol Therefore I'm pretty happy living in Cyprus atm. Sun, Sea, Culture, Cuisine, Entertainment, People.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm spaniard and yep, I went to study for half a year in Switzerland and I've fallen in love with its culture, people, landscapes and cities, so I'm going back in a week to live there


----------



## DinoVabec (Nov 12, 2007)

Right now I live in Croatia, but US is heaven for me...I will live there in future...
Reason: beautiful nature, beautiful language, amazing cities and people...

And Canada is pretty good too...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

when i'm older, i'm definitely going to live in one of the major North American cities, such as NYC, Chicago or Toronto. I would have given Montreal a shot, if I spoke French fluently, coz this city REALLY seems like the coolest...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

WhiteMagick said:


> My home country is Cyprus and currently I'm studying in the UK. I would definately NOT live in the UK. For many reasons ranging from lack of culture and cuisine to crime levels and people's behaviour.
> 
> I would definetely live in Spain, Portugal and maybe Greece or Italy. I'm too addicted to the lifestyle of the Med!! lol Therefore I'm pretty happy living in Cyprus atm. Sun, Sea, Culture, Cuisine, Entertainment, People.


what do u mean by people's behavior? i do know however that the crime levels r quite disturbing... and the weather sucks if u're there for more than 2 weeks lol. 

anyway, you're welcome to visit my country as well - hopefully you'd like it.


----------



## dudu24 (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm in Croatia now and i can't really imagine myself living anywhere else.. climate, coast n stuff makes this country simply great. Only country where i'd think of living temporary would be Czech Republic  Europe > anything.


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

I live in Canada and love it here. However, if I had to pick another country it would be Australia or New Zealand because of their small populations and laid back attitudes.


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Finland is so boring country, I like more west and south European countries and Australia


----------



## Onoudidnt (Feb 24, 2008)

the only reason im still in ireland is dublin. its loud, liberal and sexy; much like myself but yeah i think the amsterdam is truly for me. oh i have a question for any dutch people who might read this. just how much day to day life can i get through using english?


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Good to see that people like Australia because i thought i was the only one lol.Canada would be awesome to.I think Canada and Australia are kind of similar except the weather.Still not as bad as the UK lol.


----------



## ZIG (Oct 7, 2005)

was born in the Philippines...would love to work outside the Philippines for a few good years of my life (Italy, Japan on top of my mind)....retire in the Philippines, buy a beach resort somewhere and watch great sunsets by the sea until the the last days of my life.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm from Germany, now living in Italy. Actually I want to stay here. Why? The weather is better, food seems to be healthier (I'm now in a better shape than I was in Germany), people are more relaxed, less rigid than in Germany (even here in Northern Italy), many beautyful women. And regarding the work discipline the differences between Northern Italy and Germany seem to be thin.

Oh, and Slovenia is also awesome. Small but diverse country, friendly people.


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Chriszwolle said:


> I wouldn't mind living 2 years or so in New York, Seattle or Los Angeles.


Lived on the first two. Seattle is a nice place to start a family but be prepared for the rainy weather. Major thunderstorms hit the city frequently.
A big plus is its diverse population, a large mixture of latinos and asians (especially philipinos). It's close to Vancouver, the heaquarters of Starbucks and a delightful Pike Place Market where the city's fresh salmon is sold.

NY is obviously a very cool city to live in, plenty of entertainment and things you can do there but it's very expensive so you must have plenty of dough to move there. I wouldn't choose to live for the long term, it's not the best place to start a family.

LA, it's America's most polluted major city. Very spread out, it gets really hot in the summer months. It has some nice suburbs which are very pricy to settle in, Hollywood namely the one that comes to mind.
I wouldn't choose to live in LA. Maybe to visit on a weekend but that's about it.


----------



## blkarr0ws (Dec 13, 2007)

i'm thai half swedish

living in thai

won't mind to live in stockholm 

or paris


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

I would love to live in Germany or Australia. (Germany is ahead of Australia for me though:colgate

Or maybe Switzerland,Sweden and Austria perhaps?!??!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> I'm from Germany, now living in Italy. Actually I want to stay here. Why? The weather is better, food seems to be healthier (I'm now in a better shape than I was in Germany), people are more relaxed, less rigid than in Germany (even here in Northern Italy), many beautyful women. And regarding the work discipline the differences between Northern Italy and Germany seem to be thin.


But wages are not that good compared to Germany.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like most France.
I say like :lol: i mean love France!!
Every year on July i watch Tour de France
Do you want more :lol:?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

America is full of funk I do like the states. If I were to move I think I'd choose France, Spain or Italy. Those 3 countries are the world's gems in terms of beauty, climate and lifestyle.


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Onoudidnt said:


> the only reason im still in ireland is dublin. its loud, liberal and sexy; much like myself but yeah i think the amsterdam is truly for me. oh i have a question for any dutch people who might read this. just how much day to day life can i get through using english?


You'd probably have few problems surviving every day life, as most Dutch (especially the younger generations) speak English well enough to be help/useful. Just don't don't expect good pronunciation: it can be as abrasive as fingers nails scratching a black board  


Anyways, I love living in the Netherlands, but there's a couple of things that really piss me off: the Dutch tend to complain a lot and are very spoilt (as in always seeing the negative in things, rather than realising how fortunate they are to live here), Dutch society becomes increasingly selfish, intolerant and xenophobic, and the government is an ineffective bunch of money-grabbing, spineless narcissists that are too afraid to tackle any major issue because it could cost them votes. Added to that, despite global warming's best efforts, the climate here has a tendency to suck ass. All things I can do without...
I wouldn't mind living in New York, Seattle, San Francisco, Hong Kong or Barcelona (probably many more places all over the world, but the ones mentioned I've experienced first hand).


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> But wages are not that good compared to Germany.


True, but it also depends on your qualification. Actually the wages between Northern Italy and Northern Germany are more or less equal (but Northern Italy offers more job opportunities as it is the nation's Powerhouse). After all, as long as I can come along with my wage, I prefer Italy. Money is not everything.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

"Do you like another country more than your?"
No, never. I love Peru and I would not live in another country. Never.
However, I like Spain and Mexico.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Yep... All. Maybe except Burkina Faso.


----------



## Kim André (Oct 16, 2004)

> Do you like another country more than your?


Sure, why wouldn't I?

Being born in a country, and having lived there for all your life, shouldn't be a very heavy weighing argument really. Feeling attached and tied to you country is another matter. Therefore, I don't think "would you want to live in another country than your current one?" is the same question at all (as some here seems to think).

Whether I like a country or not is based on may things: culture, language, architecture, sport traditions, political tradition, military history, attitudes (in general and also on specific issues), values, etc.

There are many countries I like more than my native country, but that doesn't mean I don't like Norway.


----------



## sterock85 (May 6, 2006)

I love Norway more than my own country. Maybe because it's the most beautiful country in the world. Been twice and given the opportunity would love to live there. sadly it's a very expensive country.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My favourite country after mine (Spain) is Thailand!
:yes:


----------



## Harbour Centre (Jun 13, 2008)

Theres just too much here I love in Canada. But if I had to: Australia, New Zealand, Switzerland, Sweden, and maybe Japan wouldn't be as hard to move to.


----------



## Ferov (May 20, 2008)

I love Ecuador is so beautiful and it has all


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

I meet many Aussies and they love Canada. As it goes for me, I grew up in Bosnia, former Yugoslavia in those days. Toronto looked as the best city on tv show before I moved here. Now , it is nothing special in my opinion. It full of nice tolerant Canadians, and as well very diverse nations that hate eachother. I am not quite sure why is Canada so attractive to many of you. I must admit that I get nice feeling after spending my vacation time and returning to Toronto. There are not many world class cities that have close homeland feeling as Toronto. The country where I would love to try would be Slovenia. The nature and location do enough for me to like Slovenia. I don't think I would like the US. If I had to choose Canada or Australia, I would go to Canada. Many aussies tell me that Australia is just too distant from anything.


----------



## Tsoman (Oct 4, 2007)

I really like living in the USA, but I think I would love living in Montreal.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

The netherlands, USA and Asutralia


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I've been to the United Kingdom (Scotland & England), Italy, and Nigeria and will see Jamaica for the first time next week. With that said I still think the United States is the BEST place to live. I would like to spend a few months in Italy and the U.K. but there's no place like home. If someone told me to pick a country and I could never leave for the rest of my life I'd pick the United States. From the northern tundra (Alaska) to the Caribbean (Puerto Rico, U.S. Virgin Islands), Pacific territories and Hawaii and the main 48 states the United States has so much to offer. I love it.


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

I love...France + Australia!


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

I lived year in England and year in Norway. Norway is such European America, yeah can outside the weather and tower blocks. Certainly they better for me lived in Norway, than in Poland. England is magic, but different has the different climate. I would like to stay in Italy. Perhaps somebody will invite me to the year?:lol:


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

Kimura said:


> I love my country! I don't like another country more than Brazil.



Me too,but I like Portugal,Argentina and Germany


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

If I had to move and if I could choose, then it would be Portugal or Spain probably. Argentina too.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm from Portugal.. The most beautiful possible But i like very much the countrys with mediteranean climate of the South Europe also Portugal.. Spain, South of France, Italy, Greece, Malta.. good weather, dry landscapes with many olives (love), good food, great architecture, typical architectural style also very beautiful with the white houses, the sea, friendly and hot people, nightlife, every


----------



## StrangeBru (Aug 13, 2008)

New Zealand
Australia
United Kingdom
Argentina


----------



## HOI (Aug 13, 2005)

I love no other country more than England, but I can't wait to move away from here. Living in England would be good if you had the money to live in a village away from the cities. Alot of family and friends have even told me they don't blame me for wanting to move to another country. But I absolutely despise living in Beeston, not only is it rife with home grown terrorists(Yes most of the London bombers came from Beeston) but muggings and other other violent crime and just getting more common, the police don't really care about such 'insignificant' crimes like muggings and other violence unless it results in murder of course.

I'd probably choose a English speaking country like Canada and the US(New England area or something) as I was pretty impressed when i've visited the two. One thing I would miss is the football which i'd have to take regular visits back to Leeds for.


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

I wouldn't mind at all if someone told me I'd have to spend the rest of my life in Italy, France or Spain. I could also see myself spending lots of time in Vienna's kaffeehaüser.
Ideally, I'd prefer to spend the rest of my life in the area called "Europe", but that would be cheating I guess.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

I like greece, croatia, US (california) and japan...


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you like another country more than your?


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ California might as well be it's own country...


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

^^

True! kay:


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't like another country more than mine.
But, i would live for some months or study in Argentina, Italy, Turkey or Croatia.


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

I dunno really. I think I'm going to stay in Germany, although I more than once thought about going to California. The good thing about Germany is that it is really central, surrounded by 9 other countries. You can go easily and cheaply by plane to basically every other Eurocity (within hours). Germany has many nice and diverse cities (Berlin, Hamburg, Cologne, Munich) and a nice countryside as well (e.g. The Alps, North and Baltic Sea, it is green). And the people seem cooler than there image is...


----------



## thailandbethere (Jun 19, 2008)

I live in Greece but i am in love with Thailand!!!!!!


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Long Live His Majesty The King!*



thailandbethere said:


> I live in Greece but i am in love with Thailand!!!!!!


Me too! I LOVE THAILAND!!!


----------



## NewYorkForever2016 (Jun 2, 2008)

I live i Canada, it's ok But I LOVE USA :banana:


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

I like my country Venezuela, if been to the USA and Aruba many times but I'd rather live in...

*Miami:* big and beautiful city, you feel like home because there are people from everywhere in the world; nice places to go shopping; great boys for going party; in general is the best city I've been.

*Canada:* never been to, but what I've seen in internet and TV is very cool and I guess I could fit well in a big city of the english Canada.

*Tel Aviv:* my boy Zohar made me love this place that I would like to visit soon; looks awesome for gay people and the culture there is just unique, also is close to Europe so I will be able to visit so many great places near home.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

swedensurfer said:


> i have been in pescara city in italy is fantastic and i live in newportbeach in california
> 
> 
> i want to go to live in pescara in italy i love


My best friend is currently in Pescara 



samba_man said:


> I never forget my trip to Venezuela. People are so happy and warm, just like my country! And this human aspect counts a lot for me.
> 
> *SO VENEZUELA HAVE MY VOTE!*





ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> MAYBE BRASIL,ECUADOR,MEXICO,COLOMBIA,*VENEZUELA* OR ARGENTINA.


----------

